# Zithromax while breastfeeding



## iluminare (Dec 11, 2004)

Can I take my 4 250mg if Zithromax while breastfeeding my 2 1/2 year old? i feed him 5 times during the day and he wants it all night. It is an
Antibiotic.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

It is an L2 which is the "safer" category. My Hale's says: "The predicted dose of azithromycin (zithromax) received by the infant would be approximately 0.4 mg/kg/day. This would suggest that the level of azithromycin ingested by a breastfeeding infant is not clinically significant. New pediatric formulations of azithromycin have been recently introduced. ..."

I would keep breastfeeding while taking it.


----------



## willow659 (Feb 26, 2006)

I took it while breasfeeding a few times for upper respiratory infections. Ds never had any problems.


----------



## immamama (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My dr. prescribed it for me today. (Z pack)

I found this thread by doing a search to see if it's ok to take.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

did it for all of my episodes of mastitis. okay per mw.


----------

